# My Guppies!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

These are some of my other fish, my guppies! I have three of them in a 5 gallon tank!  The first picture is of Lionel, the second picture is Fluffy, and the Third picture is of General Grievious (he's secretly my favorite)


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh I've always wanted guppies. They're so cool looking. >w<


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Is the colorful one a snake skin? I always loved those! I may look into Guppies down the road, when I have big enough tanks for such over population LOL


----------



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

They're so cute! I love guppies...they remind me of mini betta fish


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been considering breeding guppies foe odd colors, but i'd need 2 diffeent colonies and such....


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I love guppies! Some day I hope to get another tank going for some. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Omg how weird, I have 3 guppies in a five gal too.  Your's are very pretty!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww cute little guys.. I miss having guppies


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are some very pretty guppies. I like them all, but for some reason I really like your boy, Lionel.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Aww well thanks! I love em too, they are huge pigs though! They love their food!


----------



## abdullah79 (Dec 16, 2011)

*you Guppies are cool*

I like the pics and the picture quality is also good nice Guppies.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Ooh, SO PRETTY!!!
My guppies aren't nearly that pretty. Although mine were born in my tanks.
I've got three also.. I love the names


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha thanks! My sister named Fluffy and Lionel. General Grievious was my dorky Star Wars name


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Guppies are awesome! I have 4 and i thouht they were All girls but no 2 were male now i have 16 frye!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

They sure do multiply in no time  I use to have guppies. I would love to get more if I even get the money for another tanks  Guppies are my 2nd fav fish


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, guppies are really cute, thankfully all of mine are males so I won't be having any little baby guppies swimming around!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are so pretty! I just purchased 5 of the little fellas today!


----------

